# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Feedback on MODWOOD decking??

## Ashwood

Hi 
Has anyone here used Modwood decking? Besides the appearance factor (which will be subjective), any feedback on durability, moisture/termite resistance, cost? 
Am wondering if it's worthwhile going Modwood for the reason that it may last longer and require less maintenance?? 
Also, how much $$ and any good place in Melbourne to get them? 
Appreciate views on your experience with Modwood.

----------


## UteMad

From a business point of view it doesn't fit into the market in the sector most of my customers think it would.. that is down near pine somewhere. We dont fit it as i am not a fan of the way the surface marks and how much they want for it. they may have changed it in the last 12 months but when i last looked you could scratch into the face rather easily and get a darker colour .. The idea may well be ok but if you wanted it to take off market it against pine albeit maybe slightly dearer and i am sure we would see a few more but if its bigger money they want then the customer becomes more fussy and it doesn't look like a timber deck so there in it fails 
cheers utemad

----------


## Gaza

good for starta properties no mainatanice to worry about, this plastic & wood decking has had a lot of problems in the USA with some products having total failure. 
Modwood is Australian made atleast,

----------


## disappointed

see my post here http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthread.php?t=93929

----------

